# Ericson 38, Morgarn 38 or what? Hmmmmm...



## GalileoX (Jun 28, 2011)

I am planning on buying a sailboat sometime before Summer 2014. I have an under $50K budget and a pretty specific set of requirements. First let me say that I have poured over Yachtworld and the like for over five years thinking about this time coming. I purchased a US Yacht 25 swing keel and have sailed her in fresh water for a couple of years now. I currently live near and sail on the Ohio river but I intend to take this new boat up and down the Tennessee/Tom Bigbee River. water way a couple of times and eventually will go cruising in the Caribbean. Meanwhile I'll be living aboard in a Marina in Louisville, KY.

The Ohio is pretty wide in these parts, nearly a mile in spots and the current is negligible, about two knots throughout the Spring, Summer and Fall. There is a decent sized and active sailing community here and there are about ten marinas, one with haul out and repair services, available in the area. Obviously draft and bridge clearance are important factors on a river and after a great deal of discussion and study of Great Loop information I know that I need a draft of five and a half feet or less and a a bridge clearance of 52 feet. The bridge clearance restriction could be raised a couple of inches if necessary. 

Because I will want to enjoy the boat here on the Ohio as well as take her cruising the boat needs to be able to point well as the prevailing westerly winds here have me tacking back and forth a great deal when heading west down stream. The higher she can point the less I will have to tack. She should perform well in light air as well since we usually have winds between eight to sixteen knots, though 20 to 25 knot days are not uncommon. Since I plan to cruise her she should be suitable for offshore work also, either as she is or with minor modifications. I feel that a 38 foot boat would be large enough for my six foot four, 300 lb frame but still a reasonable size for sailing in the narrow restrictions of a river. 

Being that I plan to live on the boat certain creature comforts are also required. Namely hot and cold pressure water, a decent galley, decent storage, air conditioning, a roomy head and a separate shower. Even a cramped sit down shower stall will do. I don't want to deal with wiping down a wet bathroom when getting ready for work or the like. I know that the shower would be less important were I cruising right now but that is not the case. Furthermore the marinas around here do not have liveaboard shower, or laundry, facilities though liveaboards are allowed. When cruising the shower will be a nice wet locker. if the boat has two heads, which is not a prerequisite, I would then use one for a shower and the other as the bathroom and a separate stall shower would not be required. I also want to find a boat that is well equipped. Roller furling and good sails, rigging and canvases and the basic instruments are enough, all else will be purchased new and installed. I also love interior wood and I am very experienced with finishing and maintenance of wood and do not fear the work needed to keep it up. I am not a fan of a lot of white gelcoat and the Ikia / Tupperware feel of some boats and preferably not a twin straight settee layout. I want a little more dimension in the interior so an L or U shaped settee on one side would be ideal.

So the list looks like this:
37 to 40 feet
AC
Separate Shower
Gas Stove
Refrigeration
Hot & Cold H2O
Pressure H2O
L or U Shaped Settee
Good light air and pointing ability as well as a rugged offshore performer
Skeg Hung Rudder
Roller Furling 
Lines led aft
Wheel Steering
Under $50k (mid 1970's to mid 1980s models)

So far the Ericson and Morgan 38s seem to fit the bill. They are between $35-$50K and generally come well equipped with some combination of one or more piece of cruising equipment like solar or wind power generation, radar and a plotter as well as that which I require. They have reputations of being good sailing boats that can take offshore stresses and get you home. I really liked the interior design of the Islander 36 but it has no shower and I would love love love a Panda or Sabre or Pacific Seacraft 38 but those are twice the price...Oh but those gorgeous interiors! And as gorgeous interiors go I love the Taiwanese boats but most are not good performers in light air nor do they point to weather adequately. To help me decide I plan to visit either Texas or Florida next month to look at different boats to try to get a feel for what I am looking at but for now any suggestions or opinions of other boats would be appreciated.

I look forward to your feedback


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Check out Irwin 37 CC's. 
Perfect live aboard, lots of space.


----------



## GalileoX (Jun 28, 2011)

Irwins look like great liveaboards but I don't think they meet the offshore and sailing performance requirements. That's what my research shows anyway. Please tell me if I'm wrong.


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Poke around at ericsonyachts.org great group . . . info, what's for sale etc. Ericsons have an excellent reputation/build quality etc.


----------



## GalileoX (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks. I'll take a look at the groups site. As far as I can tell Ericson and Morgan are the only two models that fit my criteria. I looked at a boat, I believe it is British made, called a Sigma 41. That also seemed like a nice boat.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

How about the C&C 38 Landfall or regular. IMHO Sails at least of not better than the Erikson, BOth the C&C and Erikson sail much better to wind than the Morgan. Morgan is more liveaboard friendly. Was and 80s charter boat

1980 C&C Landfall 38 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com
1982 C&C Landfall 38 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com
1981 C&C Landfall Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com
1978 C&C 38 Mk II Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

GalileoX said:


> Irwins look like great liveaboards but I don't think they meet the offshore and sailing performance requirements. That's what my research shows anyway. Please tell me if I'm wrong.


Want to read the stories of them circumnavigating?

Including the 37?
PM me a email address and I'll send.


----------



## GalileoX (Jun 28, 2011)

I love the look and interior of the C&C landfall. I understood however that the deck to hull joint is quite problematic and that the deck core is often wet due to design of the stanchion bases not being set on a level deck surface. If it were not for that the Landfall would have been on my list. I like the interior so much that I wish someone would prove that not to be an issue.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

GalileoX said:


> I love the look and interior of the C&C landfall. I understood however that the deck to hull joint is quite problematic and that the deck core is often wet due to design of the stanchion bases not being set on a level deck surface. If it were not for that the Landfall would have been on my list. I like the interior so much that I wish someone would prove that not to be an issue.


The C&C 38 comes in 2 versions, both are great boats. The major difference is the interiors. One is the Landfall the other is regular. Interestingly enough the stanchions may differ boat to boat. Many older boats which have stanchions buried in the side gunnels/deck have issues. The second way the C&C did stanchions is they connected them to the anadozed toe rail. My C&C 35 MKIII are like that. Unique to C&C . It's a great design as you never have to worry about the stanchion bedding issue which plagues many olde Bo's and all boats eventually. So what you look for on the 38 is whether it has a teak Captainl over the joint or an anadozed toenail. The anadozed toenail being he preferred. c&C had excellent deck to hull luck and design. My bolts are 6" apart.

Dave


----------



## GalileoX (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks. I'll take a better look at the C&C Landfalls. See If I can't find an owners group.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

chef2sail said:


> .... The anadozed toenail being .. preferred. ......
> Dave


TMI..  ... what you do with your toenails is your business, Dave, but wouldn't nail polish be easier??:laugher:


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

I didn't see the anodized toerail (or toenail ) in any of the linked boats for sale but maybe it was a buyer's option or came in later model years? Either way, the Landfall would definitely be on our shortlist if we were to ever want to upgrade (and didn't hit the lotto first). Really like the layout and the performance. I imagine a lot of the owners have potted the stanchion base deck penetrations and rebedded the toerails by now if they've been problematic. It's certainly possible to find boats that have been better maintained than others.

I like the Ericsons too but I prefer the 38-200 that has the head aft. They didn't start making them until 86 so they tend to be pricier than the original 38.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Faster said:


> TMI..  ... what you do with your toenails is your business, Dave, but wouldn't nail polish be easier??:laugher:


Damn,,,Thats that stinking I Pad Apple spell check. Nnow you know why I hate spellcheck

*TOERAIL*


----------



## GalileoX (Jun 28, 2011)

What does it mean to have "potted" the stanchions? That's a phrase I have not heard before. I'll take a look at the C&C Landfall again. I like the layout and I also prefer the Ericson 38-200 but the price is getting up there in the late 80s. I could buy a more expensive boat but I want to keep some reserve cash for equipment upgrades and so forth. Sigh...I'm still dreaming of that Panda 38 I saw the other day. So beautiful.


----------



## GalileoX (Jun 28, 2011)

Spell check will get ya every time. Lol!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

4arch said:


> I didn't see the anodized toerail (or toenail ) in any of the linked boats for sale but maybe it was a buyer's option or came in later model years? Either way, the Landfall would definitely be on our shortlist if we were to ever want to upgrade (and didn't hit the lotto first). Really like the layout and the performance. I imagine a lot of the owners have potted the stanchion base deck penetrations and rebedded the toerails by now if they've been problematic. It's certainly possible to find boats that have been better maintained than others.
> 
> I like the Ericsons too but I prefer the 38-200 that has the head aft. They didn't start making them until 86 so they tend to be pricier than the original 38.


Maybe all the Landfalls have them and the 38 regulars dont. 38 regular C&C is a good boat for cruising if you are loking at Eriksons and Irwins. Salis nice and quick also.

1979 C&C 38 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

View Boat Photos - YachtWorld.com

View Boat Photos - YachtWorld.com


----------



## GalileoX (Jun 28, 2011)

So far the list is Ericson and Morgan 38's but I'll give the Landfall another look.


----------



## timangiel (Sep 8, 2006)

GalileoX said:


> What does it mean to have "potted" the stanchions? That's a phrase I have not heard before.


Potting is when you fill a deck penetration hole with epoxy to seal the core material, protecting the core from moisture intrusion.


----------



## GalileoX (Jun 28, 2011)

Ah well then I have heard of potting. I just didn't know there was a name for it. Thanks.


----------



## Waterdawg43 (Oct 13, 2012)

GalileoX said:


> I am planning on buying a sailboat sometime before Summer 2014. I have an under $50K budget and a pretty specific set of requirements. First let me say that I have poured over Yachtworld and the like for over five years thinking about this time coming. I purchased a US Yacht 25 swing keel and have sailed her in fresh water for a couple of years now. I currently live near and sail on the Ohio river but I intend to take this new boat up and down the Tennessee/Tom Bigbee River. water way a couple of times and eventually will go cruising in the Caribbean. Meanwhile I'll be living aboard in a Marina in Louisville, KY.
> 
> The Ohio is pretty wide in these parts, nearly a mile in spots and the current is negligible, about two knots throughout the Spring, Summer and Fall. There is a decent sized and active sailing community here and there are about ten marinas, one with haul out and repair services, available in the area. Obviously draft and bridge clearance are important factors on a river and after a great deal of discussion and study of Great Loop information I know that I need a draft of five and a half feet or less and a a bridge clearance of 52 feet. The bridge clearance restriction could be raised a couple of inches if necessary.
> 
> ...


That Panda is real Pretty


----------



## GalileoX (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh man yes it is. I get less concerned about living space the prettier the interior gets.


----------

